# T-shirt line sheets - anybody know of someone that can make them or a template?



## DontBeStupid (Nov 20, 2007)

Need to put together line sheets for some trade shows. Not very computer savy for designing and putting together the components. Anyone know of t-shirt line sheet templates out there or someone who can take the graphics I have and put together the line sheets. Will pay for this of course. thanks John


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

: moved this post to the service referrals area since it included a request for a service (making a line sheet) :


As for making it yourself, there are a few examples that have been posted here in the forums:
line sheet pics related topics at T-Shirt Forums

You can find more out about them here:
line sheet related topics at T-Shirt Forums

This link should also help:
Fashion-Incubator: Line sheets revisited


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

It all really depends on your need. What type of clothing are you selling and what demographic do you sell to. Your best bet is to hire a designer for cheap to put one together. You could get away with spending $300 or less to have a 16 pager designed.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

https://rs990.alphashirt.com/cgi-bin/online/webshr/mrkt-templates.w

They have a free design software. You do have to signup for a free account with them to use it.


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

It not that big of a deal. They used them in different industries. I've motley heard it called a line card. It's sort of an info sheet on items you sell or service you perform with usually a one line description and part advertisement. It doesn't have to be in any special format. The purpose is to give someone a listing of products and services.

Philip


----------

